# How does the patriot act look now



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

I remember our liberal friends going nuts over the "unconstitutional" Patriot Act. If you remember they could only wire tap known terrorists, or known terrorist sympathisers, and only with probable cause, and if they couldn't get a court order before they had a time line in which to get that court order after the wire tap.
Today the liberals think everything is just great. Maybe that's because the only way to get a hand in their pants is to not take the scan at the airport. Anyway, it's either hypocrisy or stupidity. Have you looked at headlines for one day? These are only about half of them from one website.



> 2010 death toll of US troops nears that of 2001-2008 combined...





> PAPER: Wave goodbye to Internet freedom...





> Govt reports violations of limits on spying aimed at citizens...





> Feds Warrantlessly Tracking Americans' Credit Cards in Real Time...





> CNN Reporter Put On 'Watch List' After Criticizing T&A...





> Respected media outlets collaborate with WikiLeaks





> German offical: Obama 'kills people as he sees fit with fire and brimstone'...





> SANTA CLAUSE: FORD, BMW, TOYOTA Took Secret Government Money......


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Dear Commrade Plainsman,

This is exactly why the Government MUST control ALL media outlets and the INTERNET. You are happening upon news articles that, when taken out of context, paint the (wrong) picture that everything in Amerika may be flawed or corrupt.

Your soon to be exalted Government will only let you read the news that it deems worthy to read. You will not be allowed to publicly comment on these news items until we can review and edit your comments to ensure that they only speak to the public good.

Your coupon for 1 free visit to your local Kervorkian Center is on its way, please feel free to redeem it as soon as possible.
Until that time, the black helicopter will continue to circle your home.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

My only intention was to point out the liberal hypocrisy which exhibited just great. The thing is the liberals are going way further than the patriot act. That's my point. Liberals on here went bonkers with the patriot act, but are ho hum now when you "commandant" starts violating the constitution. So why is that vtrons. I would guess it's partisan to the extreme.

You see you have everything backwards right from the start with the commandant comment. That would infer communist, and that is left. Your side. Do you hear the helicopters yet? You heard them when the patriot act was passed.

What do you think of the constitution vtrons. I think it was Obama who complained that it got in the way of progress.


----------



## vtrons (Feb 14, 2008)

Sorry Plainsman if my tongue-in-cheek humor failed.
Your point is taken in reference to the uproar from the left, an uproar heard only when it suited their cause.
The Constitution does not get in the way of progress, progressives maybe.
(My beliefs do NOT come from the left.)


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Ooooops sorry. I took you serious. It sounded a lot like what comes from the left. You did to good of a job imitating their response.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

> Today the liberals think everything is just great.


Plainsman:

Your post makes no sense. Where in those headlines is there one that states, "Liberals think everything is just great"? I take that that somewhere in that twisted mind of yours you assume that just because people aren't marching on Washington with pitchforks that they support the Patriot Act? Really? Silence equals thinking that things are "just great"?

I was opposed to the Patriot Act from the beginning and still am. I think that most liberals have the same position since we don't believe in giving up personal liberty easily.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

You didn't get my point BigDaddy. My point was that the Patriot Act isn't nearly as intrusive as things the Obama administration is doing now, but the liberals apparently don't care now that their buddy is doing the violating of the constitution. Isn't that just a big hypocritical? Bush did it with a court order, and had a limited time to get a court order if they did a wiretap without one.

They want more control over the internet.
I would guess that Obama will listen to France and Germany and cut into the freedom of speech more than a little.
Obama changed the rules of engagement in Afghanistan and it's getting our soldiers killed. 
They have been tracking our credit cards beyond what is legal for them to do without a warrant. 
They are spying on U S citizens. I'm ok with that if they are terrorists or sympathisers.

I don't think liberals think the Patriot Act is ok. As a matter of fact I think they still hate it, but are ok with more intrusive measures taken by Obama. Simply because they are so partisan they complain about little things a republican does, but are ok with even worse things if a democrat does it.


----------



## BigDaddy (Mar 4, 2002)

Plainsman:

I can see why you are confused. As a conservative, you are constantly outraged. Therefore, you spend most of your time venting on websites like this, spewing "anti-Obama" stuff on your barstool, and degrading "liberals". When anybody disagrees, you label them as a "liberal".

True liberals, on the other hand, value personal freedom and liberty. They politely sit back and let you spew your bile, knowing that your personal freedoms are precious and accepting the fact that your viewpoints matter just as much as theirs. Don't mistake politeness with support or hypocrisy.

This supports my long-standing assertion that you wouldn't know a liberal if you met one on the street. You're like Don Quixote... fighting imaginary giants, but not really knowing what they look like.


----------



## farmerj (Jun 19, 2004)

please explain this part to me then.

WHY would we need to fingerprint, background check anyone who is going to get a Haz-Mat endorsement on their CDL?

Is a terrorist suddenly going to look at his planner and tell him, "Oh wait, I have not completed my fingerprinting and background check yet to comply with the requirements for the federal CDL requirements. I can't drive the vehicle yet."

Come on people.......


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Oh, I know liberals, and I am not outraged. What I do like to do is make them look at themselves. My hope is they will be disgusted enough to rethink their priorities. Look at what the liberal agenda is: Apologize to the world for America, pamper criminals, pay out enough in welfare to ensure votes the next election, gay rights, same sex marriage, and the abortion rights they keep trying to camouflage as pro choice. Pro choice my behind that's simply trying to dodge what they really stand for.

Ooops, forgot about their anti gun agenda. Did you notice the news tonight? They still say 90% of the guns in the Mexican violence come from the United States. Actually most are imported and have no serial numbers. The ones with serial numbers (less than 10%) are sent to the United States and yes the majority of that small percentage does come from the United States. They don't come from gun shows like the liberal media said tonight. They sure want to kill those gun shows don't they?

Bush did it =bad, Obama does it = good.

I know liberals very well. I was surrounded by them every day. They were more concerned about political correctness than most other things.
I am very happy BigDaddy. Nothing tickles me more than finding good news articles on how back stabbing Obama is.


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Did you see a clip of the liberal that said "we need to create economic havoc to punish the republicans"? In other words he is willing to damage the economy, damage the United States, and make it's citizens suffer to get even with republicans. Now tell me now kind and tolerant liberals are.

I think for those who still like Obama they should look at the last election and realize how extreme far left they are. Those who still like Obama are not moderate, nor mainstream that they are so proud of. The last election just made me mainstream. oke: BigDaddy I think your just angry from the spanking liberals took last November.


----------



## Longshot (Feb 9, 2004)

BigDaddy said:


> Don't mistake politeness with support or hypocrisy.


BigDaddy, you really have the blinders on. I don't mistake politeness for support, but when the left on here and the media complained about the Patriot Act almost daily before and not at all now, what else is there to conclude. If the left thought this act was so terrible before why don't we see or hear any opposition to it now? It doesn't take a whole lot of brain power to understand why.

Let me refresh your memory.



BigDaddy said:


> Re: Why I'm voting for Obama
> 6. He is passionate about civil rights. He has stated that he disagrees with racial profiling and the abuses of civil liberties pushed by Republicans in the Patriot Act. I agree 100%.





BigDaddy said:


> This is what is so *frightening*. The United States, a nation that sacrificed so much to create a nation based on personal liberty and human rights, has lost its "moral compass". We gave up personal liberties to the Patriot Act in the name of national security. The U.S. government has detained US CITIZENS of Arab decent without legal counsel and without formal charges in the name of national security. We have tortured and humiliated prisioners in the name of national security. We are supposed to be above that.


----------



## fullmetalone (Jul 12, 2009)

I like the patriot act, hasn't ever bothered me.


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

BigDaddy said:


> Plainsman:
> 
> I can see why you are confused. As a conservative, you are constantly outraged. Therefore, you spend most of your time venting on websites like this, spewing "anti-Obama" stuff on your barstool, and degrading "liberals". When anybody disagrees, you label them as a "liberal".
> 
> ...


Hey BigDaddy

Glad to see you are still occassionally here fighting the good fight!

Excellent post btw! 100% accurate!


----------



## Plainsman (Jul 30, 2003)

Well, my point is why was it bad when Bush did it, but ok when Obama does it, and far more? How do you justify that without admitting your simply politically hypocritical? We could get a lot more done if polticians were not like you and see everything as a democrat/republican battle. One liberal recently said "we need to creat economic havoc and blame the republicans". Maybe I should not have put quotes around that because one or two words may be wrong, but the economic havoc and blame republicans is what he said. Just think, this liberal is willing to damage America to have his way.


----------

